# FreeBSD complies with which ABI



## asp5 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,


Which ABI does FreeBSD comply to for multiple architectures (x86, powerpc)... I've seen that the executable is in the ELF format (specified in System V ABI), so does this mean that we comply to System V ABI completely for all architectures. Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 30, 2012)

Deep architectual/development questions like this are better asked on the appropriate FreeBSD mailing list.  This forum is mainly for users/by users, with the occasional FreeBSD developer chiming in.  Most devs, though, frequent the mailing lists.


----------



## asp5 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks phoenix.

I've asked this in the mailing list as suggested. Posting the link in case someone needs to get the same info.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arch/2012-August/012926.html

Thanks.


----------

